
Castaway – create online presentation or screencast via elegant DSL - jschulenklopper
https://github.com/jamis/castaway
======
jschulenklopper
See
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5ShAdLvVIk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5ShAdLvVIk)
for a 4-minute introduction and demonstration.

